
The Next Big Language (2007) - tosh
https://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2007/02/next-big-language.html?m=1
======
mpweiher
(2007)

~~~
moomin
He was not wrong. The optional typing took longer to materialise than he
expected, though.

~~~
tosh
Also now there is Rust as potential C++ successor. Time flies.

